# Getting a Greek Tax number



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

How long does it take, what do we need to have, how much if anything does it cost? Thanks!


----------



## lizzydrip61 (Jun 14, 2016)

It took me and hubby about 20 minutes from walking in accountants office to being tax resident.we took full birth certificates and passports,the cost was 70 euros,quick and painless


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Kikie said:


> How long does it take, what do we need to have, how much if anything does it cost? Thanks!


Getting your tax number is FREE..do not pay anyone.
If you need advice go to your nearest KEP office and they will help.

Otherwise just take your passport to the tax office (if you have proof of residency take that as well), but they probably will not ask for it.
Your birth certificate
Your marriage certificate (if married)

They will be all to happy to give you a tax number


----------



## Grecophile (Jan 19, 2016)

*Tax Number*

Do these documents need to be translated into Greek?


----------



## ray&helen (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi there need to get a tax number. Do we have to take ORIGINAL birth certificates with us copies will suffice?


----------

